# Getting a Mobile Phone in Toronto



## RyanThomas (May 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have been researching on getting a SIM card in Canada or a mobile with a plan. I have a couple of questions

1. Can I go to the store and get a SIM card the day I land ? How long does it take to get active ? 

2. What documents do I have to submit in order to get a monthly plan SIM card ? 

3. I will not have a house and will be living in a hotel when I land. Do I have to show address proof or job proof to get a SIM card ? 

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

i also have the same queries, i land in Toronto this Sunday so if no one answers your query before then i will get back to you with my experience


----------



## MapleLeafs (Apr 16, 2013)

Best option is to go for non-contract plans IF you have an unlocked phone.
That way you need minimal documentation.
Then, yes you can get a sim card activated. You can try co.'s like Koodo, chatr, solo one even Mobilicity or Wind. Service is pretty decent for all of them.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

My husband got a Pay as You Go SIM from FIDO when he came to visit me last year before we were married (he is from the UK and that is where we are living now).

They (FIDO) didn't need much information from him other than the fee for the card (10$, if memory serves) and some $$$ for airtime.

We've still got the SIM and may use it when we go to Vancouver next month... we'd just need to get it reactivated and some PAYG money on it when we arrive.


----------



## MapleLeafs (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, you're right Fido has good service and ask for minimal documentation. There are 3 major companies in Canada. Alota new people do go for Fido at first.

Rogers - chatr, Fido
Telus - koodo
Bell - solo

Especially if you're in any major city like Toronto, Vancouver, Montreal. Any carrier would be OK. If you're in Manitoba, regional carriers like Manitoba tel, sasktel maybe better.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I would recommend getting a Pay as You Go SIM to start when you arrive in Canada (it shouldn't be a problem to get, and since you just need a contact number to start, this is the easiest way to accomplish that) and then, once you get settled in Canada (fixed address, job, bank account etc), have them change the account from PAYG to a post paid (monthly) account.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> My husband got a Pay as You Go SIM from FIDO when he came to visit me last year before we were married (he is from the UK and that is where we are living now).
> 
> They (FIDO) didn't need much information from him other than the fee for the card (10$, if memory serves) and some $$$ for airtime.
> 
> We've still got the SIM and may use it when we go to Vancouver next month... we'd just need to get it reactivated and some PAYG money on it when we arrive.


If you haven't used the Fido SIM in over a year it will be no good. Can't be re activated, you'll need to pickup a new one. (That was the case with my in-laws, between visits at 13 months last year.)


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

hi there! i landed almost two weeks ago and had the same problem.

When i went into Fido on Tuesday this week i got a prepaid sim with a data pack attached (data is separate). You should be able to get a prepaid sim with little to no info, just your name and email address i think they took. For plans you need some form of photo id and a Canadian postal address.

either option, it's all done on the spot. **my experience only, not sure about other places like Telus or Rogers**

Hope this helps!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

RhychelleW said:


> hi there! i landed almost two weeks ago and had the same problem.
> 
> When i went into Fido on Tuesday this week i got a prepaid sim with a data pack attached (data is separate). You should be able to get a prepaid sim with little to no info, just your name and email address i think they took. For plans you need some form of photo id and a Canadian postal address.
> 
> ...


Am pretty sure that Rogers will be similar, as they own Fido.


----------

